# RIP Roger Moore



## Headhunter

Just heard Roger Moore died age 89 from cancer. He was the first James Bond I ever saw and he was actually part of my first exposure to martial arts in man with the golden gun. The scene where he's in a karate school in a white belt and a gi and fights the students.

RIP


----------



## Steve

I enjoyed him as James Bond, even in the REALLY bad ones.  Live and Let Die is one of the best Bond movies, IMO.  He was also great in The Saint, which I was able to watch only in reruns.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Steve said:


> I enjoyed him as James Bond, even in the REALLY bad ones.  Live and Let Die is one of the best Bond movies, IMO.  He was also great in The Saint, which I was able to watch only in reruns.


Agreed. He was one of my favorite Bond actors. He might have been the first Bond I saw - I'm not sure - but he was certainly one who set my expectations for the character (irrespective of Fleming's writing).


----------



## Bill Mattocks

RIP Sir Roger Moore.  As I understand it, he did study various martial arts at different times in his life in pursuit of his roles in various movies.


----------



## Headhunter

Bill Mattocks said:


> RIP Sir Roger Moore.  As I understand it, he did study various martial arts at different times in his life in pursuit of his roles in various movies.


2 of those pictures are just from a bond film don't know if he actually trained or not


----------

